# is my tegu houdini a extreme giant? (pics included)



## ilovelizards (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 27, 2011)

_You need better pics for that to be determined,.. the V on it's neck doesn't guarantee that it is and the stomach has nothing to do with it. We need top view pics of the head and body. But judging from the shape of the head in the first pic,.. I would say no.

What was he sold to you as?_


----------



## ilovelizards (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 27, 2011)

_I just looked at your other thread,.. definitely B&W _


----------



## ilovelizards (Aug 27, 2011)

he was sold as a argentine black and white tegu 5-6 months old the owner didnt relly rember much I got him in october. He might have gone to the augest expo to get him but I relly dont know but ive noticed blue on his face and redish color around his body and a pointed like head thats relly white.

thanks like I said I just didnt know and was ceriouse


----------



## Grendel (Aug 27, 2011)

Regular B&W


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 27, 2011)

His pattern reminds me of Tonka my B&W.





Tonka also has some of the orange markings your guy has.


----------



## reptastic (Aug 27, 2011)

Nah its just a reallly nice norma like the on in my signature


----------



## ilovelizards (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks guys I just didnt know idk but I feel so stupid for asking


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 28, 2011)

_No need to feel that way,.. if you haven't seen many of either one they're not that easy to tell apart. There's just a few characteristics that are different and that's mainly the head shape, pattern and color. Color varies but the pattern on Extremes is pretty consistent. High white to about mid chest then it starts to break up, B&W patterns are a little more varied and or inconsistent. 

But that could have some thing to do with Bobby's stock,.. although I doubt it,..I think its just one of their characteristics._


----------



## Grendel (Aug 28, 2011)

No need to feel bad, this question comes up like once a month


----------



## reptastic (Aug 28, 2011)

I agree, even I had to ask that same question before


----------

